# KT tape or Spidertech tape anyone?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone used the ankle kit for support. The swelling in my 2nd degree ankle sprain is starting to subside and I am hoping it will be down enough to ride a metric century I regeistered for in a week. The brace the doc gave me is way too big to go in cycling shoes. Saw the Spidertech tape and KT tape that look like they do the same as the brace. Anyone used it or is it a gimick. Looking to give the ankle as much support as I can. I ride speedplay pedals so I think those will be OK with the free motion.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I haven't used those specific kits, but I love kinesio tape. Rock Tape is my brand of choice.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Who retails Rock Tape?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Who retails Rock Tape?


I don't have a local retailer, so I buy it directly from their website.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I used KT tape (not a kit?) to tape an ankle I sprained the night before an Xterra race and it worked great and held up through the entire ordeal. Used it a second time on a different sprain just to provide support. I rely on it!

KT has a great how-to on their site to use the regular tape to do provide support for ankles, and of course, you can always get creative. GL


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. I just found out my local Academy Sports sells KT tape. I will give it a shot. I guess it can't hurt. Worst case...blister before I can get it off.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am a PT and use lots of KT techniques... for the type of application you are looking for... sounds like a great possibility


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Who retails Rock Tape?


Not sure where you are, but here in Canada, you can get Rocktape at The Running Room.



Joe


----------

